# Looking for Subs in Windsor, ON



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

I am looking to hire a couple of subs for snow plowing in Windsor Ontario.

Must be available 24/7
Must have insurance
Must have cell phone (Mike preferably)
Please include info on vehicle and plow in response
2+ years experience preferred

Pay will be commensurate to experience.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

bump......


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Once again we are looking for subs in Windsor Ontario.


----------

